# Snake vs. Genji: Reader-driven story



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake vs. Genji! : A Reader-Driven story

What do you mean by "reader-driven" you ask? Well, a user posts a command for either Snake or Genji and I'll draw them doing the command. I'll be doing this until this thread becomes inactive and old.

If you want to give Genji a command, type "Genji: insert command here".
If you want to give Snake a command, type "Snake: insert command here".

If multiple people post a command after a picture, I'll choose which command I like the best.
Also, don't suggest the same person over and over again, both villagers need some love.
You can also summon a villager and make a cameo for 1 or 2 pictures. Just type "Genji/Snake: Summon [insert villager here]"

You can also input silly commands like throwing pie or something! As long as the commands arent innapropriate in any way.

i might also unnecessarily narrate through this whole thing

Let's see who wins!​


----------



## Syd (Feb 23, 2014)

Genji: Punch snake in the face


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> Genji: Punch snake in the face




_That's it?_


----------



## Syd (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: Summon Camofrog {why is no one else doing this, this is amazing D;}


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 23, 2014)

Ha, this is too much fun! Very creative idea!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> Snake: Summon Camofrog {why is no one else doing this, this is amazing D;}




C'mon, Camofrog! Give that "Genji" guy a lesson!


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2014)

Gengi: Summon Jambette.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Gengi: Summon Jambette.




*THIS WAS A TERRIBLE IDEA*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: summon nook


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2014)

Genji: Throws a brick at Jambette's face.


----------



## Syd (Feb 23, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 29297
> *THIS WAS A TERRIBLE IDEA*



this is great


Snake: Do a backflip and land on Genji


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Snake: summon nook




Snake is now out of summons for 6 pictures.
You could've summoned a _useful_ person, you know that, right?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: Drive tank


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: Remember the basics of CQC


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> Snake: Drive tank



He doesn't know how to drive a tank.
The artist doesn't know how to draw one, anyway.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 23, 2014)

Jambette: blow deadly kisses at Tom Nook


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Jambette: blow deadly kisses at Tom Nook



Physical kisses are much effective.

...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2014)

Genji: Play New Leaf and cycle out Snake


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> Genji: Play New Leaf and cycle out Snake



oooooooooooo snap

snake: throw ninja stars


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> Genji: Play New Leaf and cycle out Snake




He's in boxes. Does anyone want to adopt him?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> oooooooooooo snap
> 
> snake: throw ninja stars



You need to pay for that!


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 23, 2014)

omg i love this

snake: nibble on ninja star cookies to make genji jealous


----------



## Frillycrossplayer (Feb 23, 2014)

Gengi: Use your super secret otaku kick! (complete with sailor moon cosplay)


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 23, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 29323
> He's in boxes. Does anyone want to adopt him?



Love this one hahaha 

Snake: substitute himself for a tree trunk to avoid the super secret otaku kick


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Makkine said:


> omg i love this
> 
> snake: nibble on ninja star cookies to make genji jealous




Snake nibbles on his cookie, but...



Frillycrossplayer said:


> Gengi: Use your super secret otaku kick! (complete with sailor moon cosplay)


----------



## toastia (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: yells "CALL 911!!!!!"


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Prin said:


> Snake: yells "CALL 911!!!!!"


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

genji: is the police and arrests snake


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> genji: is the police and arrests snake




_Busted._


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake can break those cuffs!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Snake can break those cuffs!




_*DON'T UNDERESTIMATE A PINK NINJA*_


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 23, 2014)

Quick Genji use your Otaku Powers to draw forth the Monado!


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: Summons Rudy to Hulk smash Genji


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> Quick Genji use your Otaku Powers to draw forth the Monado!




The artist doesn't know how to draw a Monado. She doesn't even play Xenoblade.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 23, 2014)

Darn...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: hits genji with a wrecking ball as he's distracted


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Snake: hits genji with a wrecking ball as he's distracted


----------



## Candi (Feb 23, 2014)

GENJI: GET IN THE SHIP, YOU TURD

Snake: RYOKUO CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
(re-watching kill la kill)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Candi said:


> GENJI: GET IN THE SHIP, YOU TURD
> 
> Snake: RYOKUO CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
> (re-watching kill la kill)




I don't even understand what I just drew.
(Snake, you're the wrong character.)


----------



## Candi (Feb 23, 2014)

Snake: be the meme


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Candi said:


> Snake: be the meme




_Kill me._


----------



## Candi (Feb 23, 2014)

oh my god
Genji: Seduce snake for hte lols


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Candi said:


> oh my god
> Genji: Seduce snake for hte lols





There is no seducing when brawling.
(too lazy to color..)


----------



## Candi (Feb 23, 2014)

Gosh diddly
Snake: Be the snail
Genji: Eat escargot in front of Snake


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 23, 2014)

Genji use your Otaku Cosplay powers to cosplay as Harpuia and fly away!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Uh..

Well, the artist is going to go beddy-by.

See you guys next time!


----------



## Candi (Feb 23, 2014)

Sleep is for the _weak_
naw, jk. G'night
 (when you get back) 
Poppy: Break up the fight and serve everyone Mawava brand cake,


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 23, 2014)

Cya, hope the next stuff I suggest won't be too obscure to you. >_>


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 24, 2014)

Genji summons Yuno Gasai >~<


----------



## Candi (Feb 24, 2014)

Snake: Summon 50 plush rumps


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 24, 2014)

Hullo! I just wanted to say that you can only summon characters from Animal Crossing until I say otherwise.
Also, please post more "fighty" commands! Thanks!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok then, Genji drop a Whale Shark on him Dio Brando Style


----------



## Candi (Feb 24, 2014)

pff that no fun
Genji: Summon the barra coach (and 50 plush rumps)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 24, 2014)

Candi said:


> pff that no fun
> Genji: Summon the barra coach (and 50 plush rumps)


no bara, candi
no bara
*shivers*


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 24, 2014)

There's still the dropping of the Whale Shark Dio Brando Style option


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 24, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> There's still the dropping of the Whale Shark Dio Brando Style option


Yup, I was going with that one after I check if there are any other commands I want to draw.
I don't have the tablet at the moment, though.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 24, 2014)

oh ok


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2014)

Snake: slaps genji with a fish


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 24, 2014)

I just missed on getting Shep because my mom took the laptop away.. so I'm going to cheer myself up by drawing weird stuff! >:0


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2014)

Snake uses a his nignia skills and sumonus Pietro, (my spelling sucks forgive me ^^


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 24, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> Ok then, Genji drop a Whale Shark on him Dio Brando Style




How are you changing so fast, Genji?

_It looks like Snake is losing, post more commands for Snake!_


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 24, 2014)

Snake it's time for the SUPER GENERIC SHONEN JUMP ANIME GIANT ENERGY SHURIKEN!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 24, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> Snake it's time for the SUPER GENERIC SHONEN JUMP ANIME GIANT ENERGY SHURIKEN!





Try and dodge this, Genji!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 25, 2014)

Genji: Pirouette Dodge!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 25, 2014)

Snake: toss genji into a pool


----------



## Candi (Feb 25, 2014)

Snake: Become a snake, eat genji whole


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Genji: pops out from Snake's mouth by force
Snake: turns into Solid Snake and shoots Genji with a rocket launcher


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 25, 2014)

snake>go on tbt forums and delete all of genji's actions


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 25, 2014)

All these commands are amazing, so I'm going to do them all! Stay tuned!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 25, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> Genji: Pirouette Dodge!





lynn105 said:


> Snake: toss genji into a pool



More will be coming soon, so don't post any commands for now.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 26, 2014)

((I'm just posting to say I love this thread it's great))


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 26, 2014)

aaah thank you!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 26, 2014)

This is amazing xD I love it!! 

Snake: Summon Dotty and sweet kiss Genji so Genji is asleep(Right?)


----------



## Venn (Feb 26, 2014)

Snake doesn't cosplay anyone so lets see....
Snake: Becomes a Pokemon Trainer and tries to catch Genji with a pokeball.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Kabuki accidentally moved out today, but my friend is holding him for me until I'm done cycling 16 villagers! Which would be hard to do with only 1 or 2 slots..

I'm drawing again!

- - - Post Merge - - -



monochrom3 said:


> Genji: pops out from Snake's mouth by force
> Snake: turns into Solid Snake and shoots Genji with a rocket launcher



_Oh._


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Makkine said:


> snake>go on tbt forums and delete all of genji's actions




Ninjas weren't taught how to use computers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> This is amazing xD I love it!!
> 
> Snake: Summon Dotty and sweet kiss Genji so Genji is asleep(Right?)



Dotty kisses Genji, but he doesn't go to sleep.
But I guess it worked??


----------



## January (Feb 26, 2014)

God I love this thread.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 26, 2014)

Genji Use Mira in Retaliation


----------



## Candi (Feb 26, 2014)

Snake: *insert john bleh pic here* block Genji's attack, and throw cardboard katanas at Genji!


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

Genji: use your magical powers to summon popcorn to throw in Snake's face. he is immobile for 2 summons because he is eating popcorn


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Bluh, this thread got kicked off the front page.. XD
Anyways, sorry for not drawing yesterday, I was way too lazy to draw anything. But today, tomorrow and the day after that, I'll be drawing again!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 1, 2014)

Snake morphs into Genji and tries to trick him.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Bro can I throw one in? Snake: push over Genji's super-manly pink changing booth for cosplay (while he's is it)


----------



## Bia Blanc (Mar 1, 2014)

I just want to say THIS IS SO GOOD *watching intently*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Bia Blanc said:


> I just want to say THIS IS SO GOOD *watching intently*



Thanks!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> Genji Use Mira in Retaliation





Genji isn't going to miss the opportunity to kiss someone. 
But for Snake..

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> Snake morphs into Genji and tries to trick him.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Bro can I throw one in? Snake: push over Genji's super-manly pink changing booth for cosplay (while he's is it)




Hey, there's a thing called _privacy_!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Privacy my butt he needs to get out and fight


----------



## Candi (Mar 1, 2014)

Genji: summon rose, and use Dotty against Snake


----------



## seanrc (Mar 1, 2014)

Genji: Turn snake into a ragdoll and punch him in the left arm


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Candi said:


> Genji: summon rose, and use Dotty against Snake



Which Genji?

- - - Post Merge - - -



seanrc said:


> Genji: Turn snake into a ragdoll and punch him in the left arm




But Snake isn't here!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Pink cheek Genji: punch yellow cheek in the face


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Pink cheek Genji: punch yellow cheek in the face



Darn you, specific command!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

You saw real-genji's face. You drew it. He was done with the way snake was laughing. :l

- - - Post Merge - - -

If no one else goes for it, Snake: Headbutt Genji in the stomach.

(also I really wish I had Genji now)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> You saw real-genji's face. You drew it. He was done with the way snake was laughing. :l
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Genji headbutts before Snake can get to his stomach.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Genji: can-can like a show girl and kick Snake in the chin


----------



## Venn (Mar 1, 2014)

That must be on giant headache..
-----
Snake: Try Jackie Chan Kung Fu Style on Genji


----------



## Candi (Mar 1, 2014)

Pink-cheeked genji: do the thing I said earlier.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 1, 2014)

Genji: Take off Snake's hood


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 2, 2014)

Snake: Eats ramen while Genji gets jealous cx


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll be drawing in a bit! (if i dont procrastinate)


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2014)

Snake: Goes all kawaii for like 5 minutes


----------



## Candi (Mar 4, 2014)

BUMP
get all these req's done, dawg


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 4, 2014)

i have a life too D:


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 4, 2014)

Come on guys cut him some slack.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 4, 2014)

Also: said in the first post that she wouldn't do all of them anyway. She'll pick which ones she wants to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Correct gender? I think I remember you looking like a lady when creeping behind Eugene...)


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 4, 2014)

mayormako said:


> i have a life too D:



don't worry take all the time you need ;=; dont let anyone pressure you


----------



## Candi (Mar 8, 2014)

Mako wont be able to finnish these for a bit, as her bro is keeping her off the computer.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 9, 2014)

^ what she said
Unless you want some crappy mspaint doodles, then I can continue..


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> ^ what she said
> Unless you want some crappy mspaint doodles, then I can continue..



crappy mspaint is better than no paint xD


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 9, 2014)

Snake grows to godzilla sizes!

Then Genji does too!


Then out of nowhere gaston appears and complains at both of them for being too noisy!


----------



## Candi (Mar 10, 2014)

WOAH u got another town now?
Lucky... can't say i'm not jealous.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 14, 2014)

I'M BACK BABY!
I'm finally on the computer! Woo!
also, my gender remains unknown, you shall call me either Mako, Makoto or waifu.
Stay tuned for drawings!


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 14, 2014)

Snake : RELEASES BEES TOWARDS GENJI'


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 14, 2014)

pffffffft fantastic and acceptable


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Also..


I got Snake in my second copy! As soon as he asks to leave, he's moving back to Sonata and will be rivals with Genji at last! But I'm still not sure if I should have _3_ jocks... eh, who cares. The only personality I don't have is uchi and I'm not too fond of any of them and how they look.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twiggy said:


> Snake grows to godzilla sizes!
> 
> Then Genji does too!
> 
> ...



Genji is too inexperienced to grow.
GODDAMNIT GASTON, GETTOUT OF THE WAY!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> Snake : RELEASES BEES TOWARDS GENJI'



YOU CAN DO THAT?!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 14, 2014)

(mako the mako: can you get two physical copies of the game to get two towns or does it have to be a physical and a digital?)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> (mako the mako: can you get two physical copies of the game to get two towns or does it have to be a physical and a digital?)



(I'm not sure, but I have a physical and a digital. I don't see the problem to have 2 carts, though..
Heheh, it's probably better to ask someone else!)


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 14, 2014)

(Yeah probably. Or I can try a friends card perhaps... hmmmm Thanks anyway)
... We gotta get more fight club in here


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> (Yeah probably. Or I can try a friends card perhaps... hmmmm Thanks anyway)
> ... We gotta get more fight club in here



Did someone say _Fight Club_?
(gee, i hope someone gets his cosplay..)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 14, 2014)

cmon guyss, request some more..
I'm here all night!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 15, 2014)

hm Im not good at this.
Genji: spin a stick all fancy martial arts like but then just hit Snake in the stomach with it


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 15, 2014)

This is so cute ;-;​


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 15, 2014)

HelloAnna said:


> This is so cute ;-;​



Thank you! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joonbug said:


> hm Im not good at this.
> Genji: spin a stick all fancy martial arts like but then just hit Snake in the stomach with it





Oh.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 15, 2014)

pfft. Genji: The Lazy Ninja


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 15, 2014)

i love this! so cute >w<

Snake: become part dragon and spit fire at genji!! >u>


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 15, 2014)

Snake : throw watermelons at genji


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 15, 2014)

Genji : CHOMPS on Snake's ear


----------



## rosie789 (Mar 15, 2014)

it is a really cute and creative story good job!


----------



## Candi (Mar 15, 2014)

Snake: beg Kabooty to come back
Genji: Take advantage of the situation and steal Kabuki's gurl


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hope youre continuing these cx


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm still planning to do this, but since I can only draw on my brother's computer, I can't do it all the time. X3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 7, 2014)

MAKIN A COME BACK HELL YEAH
I finally have access to my brother's computer again. Back to drawin..


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2014)

Snake tickles gengi with a feather.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 7, 2014)

Genji: Eat some pasta.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 7, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Genji: Eat some pasta.





Cory said:


> Snake tickles gengi with a feather.



Do people even eat pasta with chopsticks?


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2014)

Diva comes and slays mama.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Sep 5, 2015)

_*Hello!*_ _Is it okay for me to continue this?_​
I recently got into AC again, and then I remembered this thread I made. It was pretty fun taking action requests from people, so I decided I'd try this again. I won't be as active as last time, though.

Anyways, I think I've improved a whole lot since then, let's get this started! If people ever decide to send in commands, that is. Read the first post on this thread if you're confused!


----------



## Zandy (Sep 5, 2015)

I absolutely love what you've done with this thread xD.  I just went through all 14 pages <3.

Snake: Smacks Genji on the back of his head with a toy hammer while Tortimer showers Snake with tons of medals.


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 5, 2015)

Genji: Shouts "I AM A WATERMELON LLAMA!" and then spits watermelon seeds in Snake's face.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Genji: Kicks Snake In The Head: Also Would it be ok with you if i could use your genji art from round 2?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Sep 6, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I absolutely love what you've done with this thread xD.  I just went through all 14 pages <3.



Hey thanks!! I'm glad ya liked it! ^^

--Anyway, I'm drawin' up some responses rn. Get ready!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Sep 6, 2015)

Zandy said:


> Snake: Smacks Genji on the back of his head with a toy hammer








You just made Genji mildly pissed. Better watch out..​


----------



## Beardo (Sep 6, 2015)

Genji: Put on a scary mask


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 6, 2015)

welcome back!! your art has improved so much, omg <333


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

Snake: RELEASES 8000 BEES TO ATTACK GENJI


this is so cool i remember this

edit: i was reading back oh my god



Aesthetic said:


> Snake : RELEASES BEES TOWARDS GENJI'



i can't believe this

im the same person

no character development at all


----------



## Zandy (Sep 7, 2015)

Haha, I love the latest piece !  Thank you for picking my action!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

oh my such amazing stuff here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm sorry I literally just filled this person's inbox with like alerts because this thread is so glorious.  This art belongs in a museum lmao.


----------

